

Ask HN: Startup - best way to promote? - CBuy

Hello Everyone!<p>We just launched our site at http://www.cbuy.tv<p>From experience, what is the best way to get traffic to a new site, aside from SEO and PPC?  Your suggestions would be a huge help.<p>P.S. Feedback through our onsite feedback tab would be a huge help if anyone is willing! Please share the site too:)<p>What we do:
CBuy makes it easy to dress like a star. Ever wonder what your favorite celebrity was wearing in the latest paparazzi photo or in your favorite TV episode? If so, you can buy it at CBuy - see it, buy it!
======
smit
Are you guys blogging? Start writing posts about what the celebrity is wearing
and maybe talk about the dress and the call to action at the bottom can be to
go to buy the dress.

